# Wool Socks



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have become disillusioned with Thorlo Socks, I used to buy the wool light hiker style at the factory store at the Intesection of I77 & I40 in North Carolina. The pairs I have bought there the last couple of trips have torn apart at the toe. The few remaining pairs from several years ago are still holding up but are getting thin. I like a wool sock that I can wear year round. What brand and style do you recomend getting and where to purchase them. Also are there any other brands to stay away from.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I use Fox River and they are great. I have several pairs that are many years old and still working well.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I like SmartWool and Wigwam products. Campmor usually has some pretty good prices on the Wigwam socks. Some of the GI surplus wool socks are a good value as well (if you can find a surplus store that does not have over inflated prices.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Expeditioner said:


> I like SmartWool and Wigwam products. Campmor usually has some pretty good prices on the Wigwam socks.


Same here, Campmor is hit and miss on some sizes though. Size too big (mine) and size too small (the woman) are sometimes hard to find.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I forgot about wigwam. They're nice too.


----------



## insidethebunker (May 5, 2009)

My wife and best friend do a lot of backpacking (not together mind you) and they both swear by Smartwool. I'm just starting to get up to long hikes of 5 miles or more. Maybe in a year if I do good I'll try a backpack too..


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

insidethebunker said:


> My wife and best friend do a lot of backpacking (not together mind you) and they both swear by Smartwool. I'm just starting to get up to long hikes of 5 miles or more. Maybe in a year if I do good I'll try a backpack too..


I will look into Smartwool, Yesterday I was in a surplus store and they had Wigwams, They looked like the thickness I like but they didn't have my size. I plan on buying a couple different brands, wearing them and give my thoughts on them. Wigwams were $10.00/pair and also American Made in Wisconson.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Sierra Trading Post is another possible source. Like Campmor they are hit and miss on the sizes. You can by smart wool socks @:

https://www.smartwool.com/default.cfm


----------



## JackAysJake (Feb 16, 2009)

I have never worn wool socks, but I wanted to share about how much my fiance and I love the Snapon socks. They are about $5 a pair but I recommend them to everyone due to the fact that my feet sweat a lot and this wicks away the moisture and are very comfortable.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

How about CoolMax?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I picked up a couple pair of WIGWAMS today at Gander Mountain. Good Meronao wool. $11.99/pair Made in Wisconsin. I'm going to start wearing them and see how they hold up. Earlier when I began this post I was complaining about Thorlos. They also had Smart Wool there, however they were $16.99/pair, quite pricy. What's this world comming to when socks cost so much.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

You could always buy Chinese socks.


----------



## cowpuncher (Nov 26, 2009)

I've worn the USGI cotton/wool blend socks (horrible), Wigwams (wear out too fast and don't really keep my feet warm), ThorLos (Worse than the USGI ones on my feet), and SmartWool (too fragile, they never last me more than two or three wearings). 

The best wool socks I've ever found are the Carhartt ones I pick up at the local farm store. Big R in most of the NW, Coastal here in the Willamette Valley, TSC in parts of the South. I have probably two dozen pair, cause I pick up a couple pair every year, fearing they'll discontinue them. I have several pair that I've worn regularly for over two years and they're almost as good as new. They've been worn on backpacking trips, cowboying all day in tight buckaroo boots, and worn in the winter under my pacboots. I can't destroy them, although I've had several pairs stolen.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Cowpuncher, I didn't realize Carhartt made wool socks. We have TSC in Oh., I will try some of them. I agree with you on Wigwams, they are thin and not wearing well. Sail


----------



## cowpuncher (Nov 26, 2009)

They make them in several colors actually, I've seen red, green, black and blue. I've only worn the green ones, so I cannot say if the other colors will wear as well. In my experience, sometimes different color dyes can affect longevity of fabric in different ways. HIGHLY recommend the Carhartt socks though!:2thumb:

I've got some serious foot problems, some as a result just of being an infantryman and rucking alot, some as a result of serious nerve and tissue damage from second-degree frostbite at a JRTC rotation when I was 19. My feet haven't functioned properly since then (i.e. I can't keep them warm barefoot, even in the heat of summer, and some other issues as a result of that.). Carhartt's socks have been amazing.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have recently purchased "RedHead" socks from Bass Pro Shops here in Calgary. These socks are very thick and warm. Wore them when I was out hunting last month, and, as long as I was moving, the socks kept my feet nice-n-toasty!

The socks also have a "life-time" warranty, so, if I wear them out, bring them back in and they will replace for free .. :congrat:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Naekid, are they all wool of partially synthetic? I think 100% wool socks keep you warmer.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Naekid, are they all wool of partially synthetic? I think 100% wool socks keep you warmer.


Here is the link to the reviews on the Bass Pro site ..

Bass Pro Shops RedHead® Lifetime Hunting Socks for Men Customer Ratings & Reviews - Top & Best Rated Products

My little lady bought a pair for when we snow-shoe and got me a pair .. I was skepticle on their claims, but, after wearing them, I was quite impressed. I am only in my first season of wearing them so I can only comment on my few times wearing them, but, so far, great socks!


----------



## insidethebunker (May 5, 2009)

I've recently picked up wool socks at Sams. The brand says OmniWool and there are 3 pairs of socks for $14.95. I'm pleased thus far with the comfort of the socks but I don't have any long term experience with how they will last.


----------



## Jendeere (Jul 10, 2009)

I wear smartwool year round, and they last me quite a while. Recently I was able to pick up 25 pair at Rei for $2 a pair. My DD and wear the same size so that is another plus. My husband swears by the carhartt socks mentioned above, they last forever. He uses them for work so we rotate about 15 pair and I pick up 2 or 3 new pair each year. He has been wearing the blue ones most recently.


----------



## cowpuncher (Nov 26, 2009)

Jendeere, how does your husband like the new blue ones? I went to the Carhartt store here a couple of weeks back and they have changed the style of the socks! Ugh, I find socks I love and they have have to change them...

I was hoping I'd find someone who had worn them for awhile now and could give some feedback on the new style. Are they as robust as my older models?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've begun to notice the same thing, sock companies change after a while. I bought a couple pair of Wigwam Outlasts last summer and finally found more at Gander Mtn. yesterday. That was one of my concerns when I posted this thread that you would be able to continuously purchase what you always had. Thorlo had done away with their oatmeal colored wool hiker and come out with a blue one that falls apart after you wash them. I still have a couple pair that are 10 years old, but all their other products are junk, I quit buying them and will keep looking. Sail


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the Kirkland brand wool socks you can get these for 15.00 4 pack at costco when they carry them similar to smart wool but cheaper

Merino Wool Outdoor Trail Socks 4 Pack - $24.95 : Athletic Apparel, Thermal Underwear and Outdoor Gear for Men, Women, and Children


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have acquired 5 pair of Wigwam Outlasts this last year and have been wearing them daily, they seem tobe holding up well, but they would feel a little more comfortable if they were thicker. They have kept my feet warm in the cold, but I don't work outside.


----------

